# Wine Club Meeting



## Tom (Feb 14, 2010)

If any one is in the South Jersey Philly area you are invited to my Wine Club meeting NEXT Sunday. PM me if you can make it


----------



## BobF (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't make it


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL cant imagine why.. And it was 2 Sundays ago.


----------



## BobF (Mar 2, 2010)

How was the meeting? I'm just trying to help clear up the unanswered list ...


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2010)

went well Topic was french wines and Lurker from this forum showed up!


----------



## BobF (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> went well Topic was french wines and Lurker from this forum showed up!


 
Sounds like a good time. You guys ever consider having a meeting in St Louis? That would still be a haul for me, but it would be closer!


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL
No but, we do have topics from all over the world. This months Topic is Spainish Wines.


----------



## BobF (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> LOL
> No but, we do have topics from all over the world. This months Topic is Spainish Wines.


 
You should video the presentations, create a youtube channel and post for the world to see.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2010)

Wouldn't be enough band with LOL. A 3 hour meeting? Not here its just goes on and on and on.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom, I may at the next meeting. Please don't start till I get there!


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL :: I will save you a seat...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't wory about the seat I'm coming for the ribs and wings!


----------

